

From 0 to 1,000,000 users: The Journey and statistics of Buffer - peterkchen
http://blog.bufferapp.com/from-0-to-1000000-users-the-journey-and-statistics-of-buffer

======
jwblackwell
Very inspiring, a very simple idea executed well. Proud that it's a UK
invention as well :-)

------
vladmk
Great story.

